# He'll never walk unaided



## Lottie86

We've been told now what we've known for a while but have never officially been told, Findlay will never walk unaided. It's weird as it's not a surprise to us as wehave suspected it for quite some time but it's hit me really hard and I feel rather :( about it. 
As his walking in a walking device or using a walking frame will be very slow (and even with aids he may not be able to walk very far) the chances are he will use a wheelchair when he's bigger/older.

He took his very first ever steps the other day in a walking device and I was so so proud and happy but it was also tinged with sadness as that is not what his first steps should have been like. I thought after 2.5yrs I'd got over the "what should have been" moments but just when I think I am something happens and I realise I'm not.

He also had his first go in a wheelchair on Friday and whilst it was far too big and heavy for him he still managed to push himself a fair way in it and he loved the fact he could move himself and choose where to go and he was grinning from ear to ear about it.

I'm trying to remain outwardly totally positive and I'm looking at manual wheelchair bases for his specialist seat we are waiting for as well as teeny wheelchairs etc so I can discuss them with the mobility people once we get the referral as it would be fantastic for him and us for him to have some independent mobility rather than us having to push him 24/7 but it's also really bugging me as I should be looking at trampolines, balance bikes etc for him not walking devices and chair bases :nope:

I feel bad being sad about the fact he will never walk unaided as I know there are some children who will never be able to take a step even with the most hardcore of walking devices and I know that I am lucky compared to some parents but it still doesn't make it any easier at the moment.


----------



## TattiesMum

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Findlay is a very special little boy and you are a very special Mummy ... but you know what? 

It's OK to feel p*ssed off sometimes at the hand life has dealt you and your kids :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Quackquack99

Please don't feel bad. I know walking is a milestone but you sound like an amazing mummy. He is proud to have you as a mum


----------



## deafgal

Just remember, This is part of him, he probablywant you appreciate what mold him into who he is today and not what he should be. I am sure its harder on you than it is on him although there may be time he wish to be like others (or maybe not if this is all he'll ever know). I think he would want acceptance more than anything and probably be fighting other people's attitude to gain that acceptance.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

TattiesMum said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Findlay is a very special little boy and you are a very special Mummy ... but you know what?
> 
> It's OK to feel p*ssed off sometimes at the hand life has dealt you and your kids :hugs::hugs:

:thumbup:

Big hugs from me and my kiddies xx


----------



## Marleysgirl

TattiesMum said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Findlay is a very special little boy and you are a very special Mummy ... but you know what?
> 
> It's OK to feel p*ssed off sometimes at the hand life has dealt you and your kids :hugs::hugs:

To be honest, I couldn't have put it any better than TattiesMum ;)

Findlay is a fabulous little boy who has achieved so much - and he will continue to achieve more and more. Stay positive :hugs:


----------



## isil

:hugs:


----------



## AP

Tattiesmum got it in one :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## BabyBoo36

:hugs:

Nothing more I can say xx


----------



## Karlie06

Sending hugs to you lottie:hugs:


----------



## DanielleM

I totally know how you feel Evan uses a wheelchair and also a Kaye Walker, he can only walk short distances in his frame before he becomes very tired and can not walk independently at all. It is normal to grieve for the fact that he is not likely to walk. Hell Evan is 7 and I am still grieving, but it does get better, I promise you. If you want to talk send me a PM. :hugs:


----------



## Tegans Mama

I'm on my phone do can't say much but I know exactly how you feel. Tegan will never walk either. It hurts do much doesnt it? :hugs: pm me if you need someone x


----------



## sun

:hugs:


----------



## JASMAK

It's OK to feel sad about this. Just as much as we are proud of the special moments are children work very hard for...it is a grieving process too. :hugs:


----------



## vermeil

*huge hugs* we`ve been chatting for a while in the preemie section now... I was told at this time last year that my little guy had CP and would need a walker to ever be able to walk. Since then he`s progressed in leaps and bounds and the specialist officially removed the CP label a month ago. But I remember well the many, many nights that I cried myself to sleep thinking of my little one`s future.

It must be so very hard Lottie. I admire your strength and courage. I know many parents of special needs kids say they`re not strong, they just do what they have to. But still from here, from reading your posts over time you are an amazing mom, Findlay is very precious and so is little Fiona. One smile from them is all it takes to remind us that it`s all so very worth it

:hugs:


----------



## Torsornin

:hugs:


----------

